

Free Beta of Cloud Servers at the Planet - chbrown
https://www.theplanet.com/SERVERS/beta.aspx
It's a marketing ploy to get you sign up for their servers that aren't going to be free forever, but if you want a lot of temporary free storage and processing power, it's worth a look.
======
consultutah
I signed-up, but later received an email asking for a photocopy of my credit
card and photo id. Did I get suckered?

